# Thoughts on microcurrent tools?



## ode2natural (Sep 21, 2020)

A good friend of mine keeps raving about the NuFace and the SolaWave microcurrent tools, she seems pretty confident that both tools are the reason she currently has clear skin. She even said that the SolaWave reduced sun spots on her neck! Has anybody had any experience/success with at-home microcurrent devices? Do you find the benefits to be worth the price tag?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 22, 2020)

Personally, I think the other products in her skincare routine likely have the most to do with it, even if those tools have helped.

Have never used either of them.


----------

